# Its been a while "SILENT HILL"



## Zeorymer0015 (Jan 9, 2007)

Its Pyramid Head...from silent hill!.

Enjoy

Zeo


----------



## The_Warrior (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice picture, and nice game(s).


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 13, 2007)

The torso is reminiscent of the Demon Hunter in Wacraft 3! Good drawing, the flayed skin looks just right


----------

